# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ανταλλάσω-Ζητάω πουλιά > [ΧΑΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ] 3 κοκατιλ και 1 φίδι

## Lucky Witch

Λόγω υπερβολικής δουλειάς και άλλων υποχρεώσεων,τα παραμελούσα τελευταία.
Ούτε τα έβγαζα εκτός κλουβιού,ούτε προλάβαινα τους βάζω καθημερινά τα φρουτάκια και τα λαχανικά τους.

Το 1κοκατιλ είναι ο Darky(αρχέγονος χρωματισμός σκούρος) αρσενικό, μιλάει και είναι ήμερος.
Το 2 είναι ο Snowy-albino cockatiel αρσενικός κ αυτός μιλάει και τραγουδάει κ είναι ήμερος.
Το 3 κοκατιλ είναι η Ροξάνη η αδερφούλα της Ρόξης της Πολίνας,μετάλλαξη cinnamon pearl pied, αρκετά ήμερη.

Το φίδι είναι θηλυκός βασιλικός πύθωνας-ball python 5 χρονών,τρώει ζωντανή τροφή και είναι δεκτικός στον χειρισμό.

Για μένα θα κρατήσω μόνο την κοκατιλίνα μου την χοντρούλα και την κονουρίτσα μου.

ΜΟΝΟ σοβαροί να απαντήσουν,και οι κακοπροαίρετοι να μείνουν μακρυά για το καλό τους.

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

----------


## Athina

Έχεις πμ!!!  :Animal0028:

----------


## vikitaspaw

Μακαρι Νικολ να βρεις καλο σπιτακι για τα μωρα σου! Τα θελω εγω ολα (εκτος του φιδιου) αλλα δυστυχως δεν μπορω να χω παραπανω ζωακια...μακαρι να τα χα θα τα φροντιζα οσο μπορουσα!

----------


## Leonidas

με ολο το σεβασμο..οσο καιρο ειμαι εδω στο φορουμ δεν εχει τυχει να διαβασω κατι τετοιο "ΜΟΝΟ σοβαροί να απαντήσουν,και οι κακοπροαίρετοι να μείνουν μακρυά για το καλό τους."

εκει που διαβασα το θεμα βλεπω αυτο..
μην μου πεις τη σκαλωμα εχω γιατι μαλλον εσυ το εχεις το θεμα.. εναν ανθρωπο τοσο καιρο δεν εχω δει να γραφει κατι τετοιο ή παρομοιο..

ημουν απο τους πρωτους που θα σου ζηταγα 2 αλλα μου κοψες τη χαρα,

----------


## Lucky Witch

Είναι ξεκάθαρο, τα πουλάκια θα τα χαρίσω ΜΟΝΟ σε σοβαρούς...αυτό που έγραψα ακριβώς.
Όχι σε όποιον τσαμπατζή τύχει να δει την αγγελία μου και να στείλει μόνο και μόνο επειδή είναι τσάμπα.
Το ποιοι είναι εδώ μέσα κακοπροαίρετοι και ποιοι σοβαροί..το ξέρουν οι ίδιοι πολύ καλά.
Εσύ το γιατί θίχτηκές, δεν μπορώ να το γνωρίζω και ούτε με αφορά.
Θέμα δεν έχω ΚΑΝΕΝΑ εγώ, απλά έχω απαιτήσεις από αυτους που ζητάν τα πουλάκια μου.

----------


## mitsman

Θες να σου γραψω και εδω για να σηκωσεις το τηλεφωνο σου?????
χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## Lucky Witch

Έλα το είχα μέσα,πάρε χαχα

----------


## Leonidas

το υφος σου ηταν πολυ επιβλητικο θα μπορουσες να στειλεις μηνυμα σε οσους θεωρεις ΣΟΒΑΡΟΥΣ

νεο μελος γραφεται σημερα και απο την χαρα του σου απανταει εδω δεν τον ξερεις αλλα εκεινο ξερει απο παπαγαλους...εσυ θα τον θεωρησεις τσαμπατζη να υποθεσω..την ανωτεροτητα σου μπορεις να την δειχνεις και αλλιως οχι με απειλες..ο χωρος δεν ειναι αποκλειστικα δικος σου..

----------


## douke-soula

*παρακαλω πολυ .

οποιος ενδιαφερεται για τα ζωακια που χαριζονται ας επικοινωνησει με την Nikol Witch

  τα ασχετα σχολια θα διαγραφουν 
*

----------


## CaRLo

Νικόλ καλησπέρα, ενδιαφέρομαι και γω για τα πουλάκια, σου έγραψα και στο προφίλ σου
Έχω μεγάλη κλούβα για να φιλοξενήσει αρκετά κοκατιλάκια, και επιπλέον θα κάνουν και παρέα με τον μικρό μου Pepe  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Lucky Witch

Ο Darky κατοχυρώθηκε, θα τον πάρει ο αγαπητός Μητσάκος mitsman για την Casper του την κούκλα.
Το φιδι χαρίστηκε πρίν από λίγο επίσης.

Επιβλητική ναι είμαι,απαιτητική επίσης ναι.
Ο χώρος ποτέ δεν είπα ότι μου ανήκει.
Εξακολουθώ να μην καταλαβαίνω τι ζόρι τραβάς.

----------


## paulos

> Λόγω υπερβολικής δουλειάς και άλλων υποχρεώσεων,τα παραμελούσα τελευταία.
> Ούτε τα έβγαζα εκτός κλουβιού,ούτε προλάβαινα τους βάζω καθημερινά τα φρουτάκια και τα λαχανικά τους.
> 
> Το 1κοκατιλ είναι ο Darky(αρχέγονος χρωματισμός σκούρος) αρσενικό, μιλάει και είναι ήμερος.
> Το 2 είναι ο Snowy-albino cockatiel αρσενικός κ αυτός μιλάει και τραγουδάει κ είναι ήμερος.
> Το 3 κοκατιλ είναι η Ροξάνη η αδερφούλα της Ρόξης της Πολίνας,μετάλλαξη cinnamon pearl pied, αρκετά ήμερη.
> 
> Το φίδι είναι θηλυκός βασιλικός πύθωνας-ball python 5 χρονών,τρώει ζωντανή τροφή και είναι δεκτικός στον χειρισμό.
> 
> ...


μμμμμμμμμμμμμμμ καλησπερα νικολ.... .. ειμαι σοβαρος κ ζητω το ποδαρακι της ρωξανης  για γυναικα του ρεμη τι λες??????????

----------


## Lucky Witch

Το ξέρω παύλο.

----------


## Athina

Και γω ψάχνω αρσενικό!!!
Ο Snow?
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## zack27

Νικολ εχεις πμ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mitsman

σιγα που δν θα ειχε... παει ο χιονομπαλιτσας

----------


## zack27

> σιγα που δν θα ειχε... παει ο χιονομπαλιτσας


βαζεις στοιχημα??

----------


## mitsman

βαζωωω... ενα ζευγαρι καναρινια!!!

----------


## Lucky Witch

Λοιπόν έχει ως εξής.
Darky=Mitsman
Snowy=Windsa
Roxanne=Zack27

Ο Πύθωνας δώθηκε επίσης.
Ευχαριστώ όλους..ή μάλλον σχεδόν όλους για το ενδιαφέρον τους.
Τα πουλάκια θα πάνε στα πιο τέλεια χέρια.

----------


## zack27

Ευχαριστουμε πολυ Νικολ!!!!!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Εγω θα σε ευχαριστησω απο κοντα!!! χε χε χε χε χε

----------


## vagelis76

Να τα χαίρονται οι νέοι μπαμπαδομαμάδες τους !!!!!!!

Μπράβο Νικόλ για τις χειρονομίες σου !!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Τελικα τον darky θα τον παρει το Μαριλενακι!!!
να σας ζησουν!!!

----------

